# Jell-o Blood Worms



## Witch Hazel (Sep 6, 2008)

Those are wicked cool!!! I am not sure my guests would eat them though (I'm not even sure I would!). My kitty litter cake didn't go over well a few years ago so I haven't tried anything really gruesome since then. Let us know what your guests thought!


----------



## ChelseaSP (Oct 10, 2010)

Those are great! If you give them a test run, let us know how they work out for you...the instructions make them look easy enough, but I see myself making a huge ol' mess.


----------



## krissibex (Sep 23, 2010)

Eeeeeppp!! These are awesome! Thank you I'm totally doing these


----------

